# Looking for info



## Shrkfn55 (Aug 9, 2020)

Was just given this bicycle, I'm trying to get as much info on it as I can. Let me know if there's anywhere specific to look for serial numbers




 that might help


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2020)

Early 60's Murray built for Gambles dept stores. Serial would be behind the left rear axle nut.


----------



## Shrkfn55 (Aug 9, 2020)

I found this, found some info that says the WG was for Gambles, but it said there should be a Letter to indicate the year. Is there another serial that I missed or did I find wrong info


----------

